# Cutter's Cigar Lounge in Charlotte NC



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

I wanted to share a wonderful experience with everyone. While my wife and I were in Charlotte NC this last May, we stayed at the Omni Hotel in "Uptown". Across the street located in the Marriott Hotel is a cigar bar called Cutter's. I called it a lounge above, instead of a "bar" only because of the warm tones inside. Deep rich mahogany woods, Dim lights, and leather wing back chairs back give it a real feeling of what one would come to expect from a cigar bar. 

They have a special humidor that hold their cherished per embargo 1962 cuban Romeo y Julieta's. At $350. a pop, and a smoke that looked like it came over on the Mayflower, I passed on this one. However, I loved the great selection and decided to go with an Arturo Fuente Opus X Perfecxion #2. And at $41. a stick I enjoyed every puff of it!!! I mean who could go wrong with that one?? 

They also have these "hand made" bleu cheese stuffed olives that accompany a Grey Goose martini with absolute perfection. I strongly suggest at least two of these since the time it takes to smoke an Opus X and drink two martini's come out pretty close. 

We enjoyed ourselves so much we hit this place on two of the four nights we were in Charlotte, ariving after 10pm and staying until last call around 12 local time. 

I would give this place 5 stars, and would go out as far to say that any cigar smoker would kick himself for not dropping in while in Charlotte!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome to Puff Jeff!!! That sounds like my kind of place... Did you get some pics?


----------



## Gronk Bronson (Jun 16, 2011)

Unfortunately I didn't get any photos. My wife is more of a Shutter Bug than I am, and then again...it may have been those great martini's!!:martini:


----------



## jonesmith (Feb 21, 2012)

*Intricate and delicately fashioned Humidor's and Wine Bottle Stopper in Charlotte NC*

Intricate and delicately fashioned Humidor's and Wine Bottle Stopper by CarolinaWoodDesigns.
They also provide travel humidors for cigars and are placed at charlotte....!!!!
walking around after graduating, I passed a humidor store for cigars on campus. I can't believe I had never noticed it before now. I went inside and was brought immediately back to those young years with my humidor-using grandpa. I smelled the smells. I watched the mature men sit there and chat over, with wooden humidors for their cigars nearby, and more quality humidors for cigars on the walls of the store, for purchase. I asked one of the men where he got his personal wooden humidor from. He told me it was Carolina Wood Designs. I had never heard of them, but I went online and checked them out. I bought my own quality humidor with my own design that day. It made me feel somehow initiated to a more mature level of manhood, and also made me feel united to my grandpa again. I was able to also replace my cigarette habit with cigar smoking, so that was a step up as well. I plan to give my friend a humidor for cigars from Carolina Wood Designs for a belated graduation present. I'm very excited.

So what do you say???????


----------

